# New to Mannheim / Heidelberg Germany area



## The Ground Truth (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just moved to Mannheim and am looking for some trails and people to link up to ride with. I'm seen tons of regular bike paths that are used daily by bike commuters but would like something fun. Any input would be great, thanks.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

The Ground Truth said:


> Hey everyone, I just moved to Mannheim and am looking for some trails and people to link up to ride with. I'm seen tons of regular bike paths that are used daily by bike commuters but would like something fun. Any input would be great, thanks.


Great trails on the northside of Heidelberg in the Odenwald. For starters, check out this site:
http://www.buster.ch/Mountainbike/MadMilers.htm

These guys are no longer around but I used this site as an introduction to help find trails when I first arrived in Heidelberg.

What do you ride?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out the RACC, there's always something going on...

http://www.theracc.com/


----------



## The Ground Truth (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I've been out of town and away from the computer for a couple of days. I ride a motobecane 29er. I just got into biking and wanted to get the most bang for my buck and a buddy recommended it to me. Its been great so far but people look at it funny because of the name lol. I'll check out those sites...thanks again.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

We'll be a Sleepless In the Sattle this weekend which is right down the road from you. The first site is a translation the second is the actual site...

http://translate.google.com/transla....com/infos/plakat/&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/infos/plakat/

It's a little late to get in on the ride but you can come out and visit and join in the festivities...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Found this online topographic map quite helpful when I was biking in the Heidelberg / Odenwald area:

http://karte.wanderwalter.de/naturpark-neckartal-odenwald/

for gps tracks look into gps-tour.info

Motobecane is funny in Germany because everyone in the 70´s -80´s had a Motobecane "moby" moped; and it was famous once for high-end racebikes. Motobecane USA is a completely different brand, afaik.


----------



## ///MikeD (May 25, 2008)

marty_hd said:


> Great trails on the northside of Heidelberg in the Odenwald. For starters, check out this site:
> http://www.buster.ch/Mountainbike/MadMilers.htm
> 
> These guys are no longer around but I used this site as an introduction to help find trails when I first arrived in Heidelberg.
> ...


Yeah, ive been to the Odenwald before, very nice. I live in Freinsheim, by Bad Duerkheim. It's about 30km from Mannheim. But I haven't ridden there since the year befoe last when I first came to Germany. Come to think of it, i havent ridden much at all sice then. Since I can't afford a project car right now, i'm getting back into MTBing to keep my mind off of it.


----------



## slide318is (Sep 16, 2010)

There is some great riding around Ramstein AFB, Mackenbach

havnt really been out but ive heard of great spots in Manheim that i can hopefully check out, usually the local castles have great trails leading up to them, check out castle Frankenstein and castle Burgnanstein


----------

